# Am I recovering?



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

It has been now 8/9 weeks since I developed dp (if it really is DP). The first few weeks were hell and the following were also hell. But I think I am starting to feel better (I hope I don't jinx it). Dad kicked me out from home after I told him how I felt (he thought I had gone crazy- but so did I so..). So I moved out to an apartment and been keeping really busy and I met someone new who keeps me company and gives me love and support.

I feel like the loud frightening thoughts are going away and the fear is not as strong. I do get the occasional thoughts if I will ever be normal again or if I can live like this- but I'm able to shut them off now, at least for a bit.

I still feel detached, spaced out, maybe a little numb and still experience a great deal of anxiety (I went to the supermarket yesterday and my vision went really bad and jumpy).
I still feel my eyes cannot focus properly and that bright lights make me feel disorientated/ I am also still hypochondriatic lol. The vivid dreams have lessen and I can say I sleep sort of okay-ish now (once again I hope I don't jinx it).

Maybe there's light at the end of the tunnel for me? Is this how recovery begins? I hope so... started uni on Monday-Year 3 of nursing... final year! I hope I get through.

-Lina♡


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

Yo I feel just like you. Im on just under 4 months. Feel basically the same. All started when I just accepted the shit and moved on with my life. If I felt funny I just say fuck it, it won't last forever. It gets so much better. Keep it up. We're nearly out the woods.


----------



## Waverer (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes! I feel also like this too!

I'm not quite sure of how this will end, if it will be suddenly gone one day, or will just gradually fade to zero. But i'm on my 6th month of this, and there are hours when I feel totally normal, i just love them! I can feel myself in the world, I 'reach' the reality it! 100% in the real world.

I don't yet get why this feeling comes back, at first I thought there were specific triggers, but eventually I've found they're rather random, but I accepted it.
I remember having one day when this 'thing' didn't visit me until late night, and I was like 'wow, it was gone for longer than the time it was here'.

I don't cling on the moments when it is in here, i just think 'oh, here we go' and move on. Knowing that I'll have at least some minutes of 'reality' in my everyday routine helps me a lot getting through the day.

When did those doses of reality started? When I actively decided not to stay here for long. I don't know if my mind has 'rewarded' me for that and gave me those moments, but that's enough for now, and I'm sure I will be 100%-out-all-the-time someday soon.

What really helped me too is to stop reading posts of people who had been here 'for years', I don't know their stories, but I decided not to care, just hope they all snap out of it someday. I determined myself not to be here for long, and I guess that decision worked out just fine.

So, are you recovering? Indeed. Much of the people who had told their recovery stories are people who didn't accept this as their own, and decided to fight back.

Staying positive has it rewards, now I can tell. So don't let that down.


----------



## 23rddr (Jun 3, 2014)

Recovery with this is strange and slow. You get used to the feeling but it does finally get way better to the point where you just don't notice it as much anymore. I think it has to do with staying busy and not dwelling on it all the time. Even tough it is really hard not sometimes I know. But it does sound like you are improving so be happy about it and live your life. Also remember to make small recoveries seem like big ones because they are. If you get excited about feeling better, your brain with feel better. Make it a habit of positive thinking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Depersonalisation


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

After suffering from DR/DP symptoms (self diagnosed). I have read several books on this topic as there doesn't seem to be much help on this where I live. I have found 'at last a life' which advises to accept and loive alongside these feelings and to stop focussing on the problem as that way your feeding it and keeping it alive which and it will not go away. So I have tried to accept how I feel and just get on with life however it is difficult as I am yearning to be back in the real world and feel alive and not like a zombie on autopilot looking at life thru a glass window and not being able to connect fully with it. I am due to have high intensity CBT tomorrow, I am not sure if he will understand how I feel. Today I am finding it hard to focus my vision on anything and feel like I'm drunk! As usual I trawl the internet looking for answers and stories of people who feel like me which reassures me ay times but also makes things worse cos again I am focussing on 'it' which is the wrong thing to do. But having discovered the comments I've read today leads me to believe I am on the road to recovery......dare I believe this - oh god I do hope so. Thanks for anyone who's listened to me and can understand me.


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

Guest said:


> After suffering from DR/DP symptoms (self diagnosed). I have read several books on this topic as there doesn't seem to be much help on this where I live. I have found 'at last a life' which advises to accept and loive alongside these feelings and to stop focussing on the problem as that way your feeding it and keeping it alive which and it will not go away. So I have tried to accept how I feel and just get on with life however it is difficult as I am yearning to be back in the real world and feel alive and not like a zombie on autopilot looking at life thru a glass window and not being able to connect fully with it. I am due to have high intensity CBT tomorrow, I am not sure if he will understand how I feel. Today I am finding it hard to focus my vision on anything and feel like I'm drunk! As usual I trawl the internet looking for answers and stories of people who feel like me which reassures me ay times but also makes things worse cos again I am focussing on 'it' which is the wrong thing to do. But having discovered the comments I've read today leads me to believe I am on the road to recovery......dare I believe this - oh god I do hope so. Thanks for anyone who's listened to me and can understand me.


How are you doing friend? how was the CBT? Hope it went awesome.



23rddr said:


> Recovery with this is strange and slow. You get used to the feeling but it does finally get way better to the point where you just don't notice it as much anymore. I think it has to do with staying busy and not dwelling on it all the time. Even tough it is really hard not sometimes I know. But it does sound like you are improving so be happy about it and live your life. Also remember to make small recoveries seem like big ones because they are. If you get excited about feeling better, your brain with feel better. Make it a habit of positive thinking.


I feel m uch better but I dont know if it's my positive attitude towards how I am feeling/ or my belief that at some point I will get better- as time goes by I get more scareds though.

Like today I am over thinking it, and not feeling too good again.

do you feel 100% back to normal?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

Recovering from derealisation


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

Derealisation


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

Derealisation


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for your support. I am still trying to live alongside this weird feeling but its hard. I find keeping busy takes my mind off it. Its when I try and relax my mind wanders and realises that things feel not real - why won't these feelings just go away. Just wanna get back to how I was prior to this takin over my life. I am hoping that like all the books and advice given on these forums that if u don't focus on it and try and get on with normal things then I will return to reality! My first session of CBT went ok - not sure that the therapist fully understood the dr/dp issue. He thinks its a reaction to my recently suffering a major trauma. I am trying to keep positive and focusing on the bright side altho that black cloud of depression overhead is still looming - I am taking anti deps in the hope that they will give me an extra lift. Thanks for listening.


----------

